# Clomid & Depression



## louiserad

Hi All,

Is one of the side effects of Clomid depression?

I have found that since taking it i have been suffering with depression and crying for no reason at all or usually a very small reason which in the past wouldnt have made me cry :cry:

I have made an appt to see gyno because i feel that Clomid isnt doing the trick i.e. i have been on my period now for 5 weeks!! No chance of :sex: whilst they :witch: is being evil!! 

Its making my life hell - all i seem to hear from friends or relatives is "im pregnant" or "we are proud to announce"

Sorry for the moan I just feel so alone and that it wont ever happen :cry:


----------



## ald

I am really sorry that Clomid is making you feel depressed, it is a known side effect. While I was on 50 mg Clomid I wasnt to bad but when I moved to 100mg I got soooo depressed. I cried for a week solid and just wanted to give up altogether, I made my dh promise me that I would never have to take clomid again because I was so low. But a few days after I finished clomid I woke up a different person, but still said that if the control scan said 100mg wasnt successful I wouldnt do 150mg. Well 100mg was successful and I had a follical, I then made an appt with my GP to discuss the side effects and he said that Clomid is a very powerful tablet that can have awful side effects and for my next cycle he will sign me off work! 

I hope your gyno can do something about the :witch: because to go through the side effects of the tablets but then not be able to :sex: must be awful, I hope she can give you some answers.

Please PM me if you ever want to chat hun xxx


----------



## sparkle83

Basically the side-effects of clomid are very similar to menopause, so depression, irratibility, mood swings, hot flushes, tirdness are all to be expected... unfortunately.


----------



## Millnsy

Don't worry hun, you aren't going mad! I was incredibly depressed on clomid and took to my bed in a darkened room quite a few times. MAkes you feel so out of control. It worked in terms of making me ovulate but no hint of a BFP so waste of bloomin time! 

Good luck
Millnsy x


----------



## honeycheeks

I am currently on my last day of clomid( this is my 5th clomid cycle). I must mention that it left me terribly depressed for the first 3 days on it. It then started gettign better. I have been such a brat and been crying my eyes out for hours. Does anyone else feel the same way.


----------

